# EMGO TECHNOLOGY - ScrAmper (Ukraine Production)



## BatGroupCraft (Oct 12, 2021)

The design looks fantastic. Well done. Sorry to hear about recent events. I hope the war stops very soon. Best wishes. Did you try a kickstarter?


----------

